# Order clothes, get porn



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2014)

I love this.

Customers: Land's End sent us 'pornographic' mag
http://living.msn.com/style-beauty/fashion/customers-lands-end-sent-us-pornographic-mag-1



> Land's End has been rewarding customers who spend $100 or more by sending them free magazines—but the promotion turned sour when the issue of GQ that most recently landed in customers' mailboxes featured a topless Emily Ratajkowski with just a lei covering her breasts, the Huffington Post reports.


What's really funny is the fact that we were part of this. My kids wear school uniforms and we were part of the $100 club that got the free magazine. When I checked the mail and saw the issue I thought nothing of it because I already had a subscription to GQ. I didn't realize it until later that I already got this issue a couple of weeks ago when Mrs Dex told me to check the To: address and saw it was addressed to her and the rest of the Dex family. She got the email apology the same day we got the magazine.

Here's the cover:


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2014)

So, is Adam Levine a douche?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't read the issue yet, but my gut says he is and the article will try to convince me otherwise.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 15, 2014)

there are other companies that do that too


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 15, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Haven't read the issue yet *because I can't get past the cover*, but my gut says he is and the article will try to convince me otherwise.


fixt


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2014)

you can forward your un-needed subscription up north


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2014)

I get Backpacker magazine because of the obscene amount of money I spend at Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 15, 2014)

csb said:


> I get obscene magazines because of the amount of backpacker money I spend at Sierra Trading Post.


This was how I first read that comment.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 15, 2014)

You guys have all of them damn free work related magazine people calling all of the time with 50 questions??


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 15, 2014)

^No, I never ever ever give them my phone number.


----------



## csb (Aug 15, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I get obscene magazines because of the amount of backpacker money I spend at Sierra Trading Post.
> ...


That too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 15, 2014)

csb said:


> I get Backpacker magazine because of the obscene amount of money I spend at Sierra Trading Post.


A backpacker magazine,.... Sounds kinda :ghey:


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I get Backpacker magazine because of the obscene amount of money I spend at Sierra Trading Post.
> ...




Dude, csb is female. Pretty sure that packing her back would not be considered :ghey:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2014)

I found a new tmack. Smiley....


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 16, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




Yeah! I want to pack her back and I'm totally not :ghey:


----------



## csb (Aug 16, 2014)

Awww yeeeahhhh






Wait, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2014)

If that cover is considered porn, then what do people call the 99% of the internet that is actually porn?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 18, 2014)

Supe said:


> If that cover is considered porn, then what do people call the 99% of the internet that is actually porn?


Home Page? :dunno:


----------

